# Linux mint 14 on i686 cpu



## ABenz99

I have linux mint 10 installed on a Dell dimension pc. I'm trying to install mint 14 MATE 64 bit. It says it requires a x86 -64 cpu, but I have an i686 cpu. Where can I download mint for an i686 cpu?


----------



## ABenz99

Doesn't have to be MATE, any version of Mint.


----------



## Troncoso

Just download the 32 bit version (x86). It's the same thing, you are just allowed a smaller cap on how much memory you can use.


----------



## ABenz99

Worked great, Thanks!


----------

